# kayak fishing around Galveston...



## hbb3946 (Feb 18, 2008)

Best Kayak fishing spots around Galveston???.....Hi all, new to fishing around Galveston area in a kayak....looking for suggestions on places to go! ANY info is welcome...cuz I know you fisherman don't share your secrets! Thanks


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

There are no secrets anymore.. Not since the invention of the internet.

Kayak jones lake in west bay, or the south shoreline of east bay... Your two best bets


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

There is a book by Ray Crawford called "Wade and Kayak Fishing on Galveston Bays" packed full of information on all the walk in and launch spots. 

I believe Ray is between editions at the moment but the new one is due out soon. The third edition is the one he just sold out of and likely you wont be able to find one at a reasonable price. Watch for the new one though.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

You can go to Ray Crawford's website and get use some resources from there, like aerial maps of specific areas.

www.texascoastalfishingbooks.com

One of our favorite launch sites is Christmas Bay from Ernie's Bait Barn. It's on the back side of Access Rd #6 of Surfside (San Luis Pass area).

Highland Bayou, launch from Luis' Bait on Highway 6 off I-45.

Seabrook Lagoon, launch near the bridge on Toddville Rd.

On Ray Crawford's website (link above) you can click on the left side at "Up Coast Book" and scroll down to see a PDF document that is an excerpt of the book and will give you some ideas about fishing spots in the Galveston area.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Another good resource is TKF www.texaskayakfisherman.com

The folks over there are really passionate about yakking and Capt. Jack gave me my first lesson when I bought mine.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

MsAddicted is also a regular on TKF and always has good info. Great group of guys over there. Wow.... I just realized how old this thread is..... I'm sure you've found your spots by now! lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

